# How to start putting raw into the diet



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*switching to raw*

Switching to raw is easy... fast the dog for about 24 hours... then start raw! I did not do gradual transition for any of my dogs and they were all fine. There is a raw forum on dogfoodchat.com, lots of good information. If the dogs have any trouble with the premade raw, you can always go to home-prepared and up the % of bone for firmer stools.

Good luck!


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks!! I will do both


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Doggroomer812, should I fast her even though it's a 3 m/o 6 lb pup?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I wouldn't fast a small breed puppy - just start raw with the first meal of the day. If she likes human food she will probably love raw, but if she is slow to recognise it as edible you can briefly sear the outside of a patty in a hot pan - just a few seconds so that it smells cooked, and then let it cool. I doubt you will need to do more than put the defrosted food in a bowl, though!


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

She is my little carnivorous monster!! I love it!! She now wants a meal every time we go into the kitchen!!! FINALLY!!




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah! Isn't it wonderful when you find something good for them that they really enjoy?


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

fjm said:


> Yeah! Isn't it wonderful when you find something good for them that they really enjoy?


Best feeling ever! Now why can't my husband share in my elation here... Haha


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

